# Crease lines on my Rotala - need some help



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

There are crease lines on my Rotala rotundifolia. The new grow leaves look fine. The leaves about 1/2" below the tip have crease lines. I search on google, and some say:
1. mechanical damage (maybe by strong filter outlet)
2. calcium deficiency
3. iron deficiency

Do you have the same problem? and how to fix it? I need your advices. Great thanks


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about providing some information about your tank? Water Parameters? GH? KH? Dosing? CO2? Lighting intensity and duration?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Reckon. We can't give you any advice until we know what you are currently doing. As in point number 1 of yours, do you have strong current? Are you dosing Ca and Fe? We can't know unless you tell us if you are and how much.


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

It is a 5G ADA Mini-M tank. Filter is AC30. I did not include the water parameter and dosing schedule because I like to see if someone can identify the problem by just seeing it. Here I attach more pictures

1. Rotala rotundifolia first initially planted 3 weeks ago:















2. One week after planted, the new leaves are still healthy and elongate in submerge form.















3. Three weeks later, the leaves have crease lines. See pictures at the first post


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not mechanical breakage.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Hard to help you without any measurement of water parameters. Wish i could be a better help. Good luck

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I search on internet and cannot find any kind of deficiency will cause crease line on leaves.


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here I upload some pictures after 1 week of making some changes. I will take another 1-2 weeks to find out the answer.


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I took me 6 weeks to finally find out the cause of those blacken line on rotala leaves. I did 3 tests with 2 weeks each.

1st test: Remove the ADA Vuppa surface skimmer and turn down the AC30, thinking the strong current can break the rotala leaves. Result - no good

2nd test: Increase does of trace element, calcium, and iron. Result - more algae, but still not solve the problem

3rd test: Remove 2 Otos. Resume normal dosing. Result: No more wavy leaves, no more crease lines on rotala. Problem solved

It is indeed mechanical damage by otos either sitting or sucking on the leaves, not nutrient deficiency. Here is the link that I posted a lot pictures during my experiments. I hope it can also help some other people with same or similar problem.

Rotala Deficiency with pics


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

niceguy1234 said:


> I took me 6 weeks to finally find out the cause of those blacken line on rotala leaves. I did 3 tests with 2 weeks each.
> 
> 1st test: Remove the ADA Vuppa surface skimmer and turn down the AC30, thinking the strong current can break the rotala leaves. Result - no good
> 
> ...


That's a surprise. Thanks for sharing. Good to know!


----------

